# Propane tank PSI



## nshif (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone know the PSI rating on propane tanks? I have an old 100 gal tank Im thinking of hooking to my air compressor for additional volume. The compressor is 5hp with a 25 gal tank. Would this work?


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't know the rating, but I have seen folks convert the 20lb BBQ tanks into portable air tanks for filling tires and the like - whether this is safe I don't know.  Just keep in mind that a tank that big will also be one heck of a bomb if it lets go - probably level any building near it, and take out windows for a block or so.  I would be nervous about an old tank even if it would have been OK when new.  There is good reason why most tanks are required to be either hydro-tested or retired every few years!

Gooserider


----------



## Gibbonboy (Sep 19, 2007)

Google is your friend. Well, Scroogle.org is your friend, Google is a useful tool.

First result, take it for what it's worth, and look up more:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/pnupro_PropaneAirTank.html


----------



## nshif (Sep 19, 2007)

Gib
Thanks for the link. Looks like it should work fine and be safe.
Goose 
tank was tested by the local propane co. last year and was certified. It also has a pressure releif valve at 250 psi and im only putting in 125 psi so I dont think I can explode it.


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 19, 2007)

nshif said:
			
		

> Gib
> Thanks for the link. Looks like it should work fine and be safe.
> Goose
> tank was tested by the local propane co. last year and was certified. It also has a pressure releif valve at 250 psi and im only putting in 125 psi so I dont think I can explode it.



Most propane tanks are tested to 300PSI, and as you said have a relief valve set to 250PSI. A propane tank has a thicker tank wall (because it is designed for 'transport') so I wouldn't be overly concerned. I use a forlift propane tank as a portable air tank/in line storage air for roofing, runing impact tools etc.

The only thing I would point out and the thing most people overlook is draining (condensed moisture) every so often. In other words, if you are going to use it...don't "hard pipe it in place" so you can flip it over "once in awhile" to drain "the water". 

Just keep in mind every so often your air will smell like propane for awhile. Mercaptan deposits in the tank will mix with the air and give that "familiar leaking gas smell". While it is nothing to be alamed by... a bystander might ask "You smell propane???"  :ahhh:


----------



## nshif (Sep 19, 2007)

Key
The link referenced above tells how to clean out the tank of any propane residue and oderant.
My compressor feeds through an air dryer that gets most of the water out and that tank has an auto blow down on it so most moisture will be gone before the air reaches this tank. But Ill probably drain it once a year just to be safe


----------

